# ,
1.- ,  -15 3592020( )  14 3311315( .  .)???
2.  -15 3599010 ?   ?
3.         .   .
4.      .  -  
5      ,            .  

    .

----------

.3    274      1   15 3592020. ""       .- ,    .    .        (    ,  -),    -,.

----------


## Marina Miha'lovna

, , ,       :
   1)  2- 
   2)  
   3)
   4)  (+ ++)
   5)
   6)   (APS)
  ,        .     ,      .

----------


## Marina Miha'lovna

?  :Frown:

----------


## Marina Miha'lovna

:Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## Vika_buh

!      ,     :
1) 14_3020360
2)   14_3020261
3)  14_3020350
5)  14_3020040
6)    14_3222182
,   .

----------


## Marina Miha'lovna

*Vika_buh*  ,

----------

. , ,   . 
1.     600 ..     -  200 .        ,     . 
2.     30 ..-     ,      .
3.    28 . -   .     ,   .

----------


## 777

> 


    142897430

----------

> 142897430


 , ,  ,      -   - **

----------

2.     30 ..-     ,      .

- ?

----------


## Stelirina

14_3319244 4 . 14_3319290 4 .

----------


## Gubmen

" "    - .

----------


## 27

, , ,     ,     101.06   
 19-000900 "   ,     "        101.06,         "   "
      ,     101.04,      "   "
16_2930100 "   "
  ?

----------


## 777

> ,     101.04,      "   "
> 16_2930100 "   "

----------


## VLDMR

> ,     101.04,      "   "
> 16_2930100 "   "
>   ?


 , ,   .   , ,  14_2919610-142919619.     ? , ,     101.06.

----------


## Hemul

> 3.         .   .


  :Big Grin:

----------

.               ?

----------


## BorisG

**,   .   ,    ,  .

----------


## Timer

...



> 142897430


, .  2001 , ,     ,     . ,  .           340  2006 ,                .

----------


## BorisG

> , .


       .   ,   ,    ,   .      .



> . ,  .


   .      .       ,    ,  .        .    .



> 340  2006 ,


    .        ,  .     ()      ,   .

----------

,  ,      .  .

----------


## Masha281001

,  !
     ,   .
   !    ?
,   ,            ...
.

----------

> ,  !
>      ,   .
>    !    ?
> ,   ,            ...
> .


.    
 ,

----------


## Masha281001

,   :Smilie: 
 ,    !   .
  !

----------

,        14400 ?        (8 ),       ( ).
 :Wink:

----------

> 1.- ,  -15 3592020( )  14 3311315( .  .)???

----------


## Karinka

.(  )

----------

> , , ,       :
>    1)  2- 
>    2)  
>    3)
>    4)  (+ ++)
>    5)
>    6)   (APS)
>   ,        .     ,      .


 14_3020350
  14_3020260
  14_3020201
 14_3020390 ( )
   14_3020320

----------


## Radion

> , , ,       :
>    1)  2- 
>    2)  
>    3)
>    4)  (+ ++)
>    5)
>    6)   (APS)
>   ,        .     ,      .


 :Smilie:   , ???  ??? ,        ?

----------


## Rat1972

> , ???  ??? ,        ?


,   ,  ,    ,    ,      -  ...

----------


## genj_al

,  ,     -  ,      .                  :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

, -   14_3322040 ,   ,     ..?

----------

> ,        14400 ?        (8 ),       ( ).


    ,   ,  22..

----------

> ,   ,  ,    ,    ,      -  ...


, .       . 
  .       .,,.  ,   .    ,          ?

----------


## Rat1972

> .       .,,.  ,   .    ,          ?


, ...           . 
,   ,     ,            ,      ,  . ,   , ,     ,     . 
     -    !!!  :Abuse: 
, ,  .

----------


## sunsonic

> , ...           . 
> ,   ,     ,            ,      ,  . ,   , ,     ,     . 
>      -    !!! 
> , ,  .


, .          ,,...    2010.         340 . ..    ???      ,    ,  .

----------


## Rat1972

> 2010.         340 . ..    ???


 !      106       101- .

----------

> !      106       101- .


            .

----------


## margo46

, ?? , , ...     .

----------


## sunsonic

> .


,,.    ,  .. -   ,   340   .    ?     ?     ?    - ?   ,???

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> .


 .
*margo46*, 



> , ?? , , ...     .


   ? .
*sunsonic*, 



> ,,.    ,  .. -   ,   340   .    ?     ?     ?    - ?   ,???


      .     -3.   -6  ,    ( ,    -,    ).   **   ,   , -, .

----------


## sunsonic

..          ,    ,   ? 
  ,      22.. ,      ,    163697000      .   - ,   ???

----------


## Rat1972

> ..          ,    ,   ?


     .
           . 



> 163697000


  16_0000000    .   16_3697000 -   ,     .

----------

!        ?

----------

,  -            ?

----------


## Rat1972

,       ...

----------


## tan223

> ,  -            ?


  ,

----------


## .

> ,  -            ?


    340,   310.  :yes:

----------

-  ?

----------


## tan223

> -  ?


-   ,   - 340
  - 310
  -

----------

: ,  (    ),  ,  ?

----------


## kas1117

! ,     FLIR 40.

----------


## dimon_2008

!
 ,          
1.   (220) -15
2.     -15
3.  
4.   12
5.        /GPS ,   Comrod AV-7  ,       

     /.
        ?
 !

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1.   (220) -15
> 2.     -15
> 3.  
> 4.   12
> 5.        /GPS ,   Comrod AV-7  ,       
> 
>      /.


               , ,           ,     340 

     ?
       = =

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,   ,  22..


  -  . )

----------


## Sand Rostov

().
     ,  14 3010040 "  "    . (    ,    ).

----------

8     50.000,      ,   19 0001034?

----------

...

----------

14 3010040 "  " -  ,  -   ?

----------

> !      ,     :
> 1) 14_3020360
> 2)   14_3020261
> 3)  14_3020350
> 5)  14_3020040
> 6)    14_3222182
> ,   .


    01.01.2002.  1 
1)  14_3020360 (2- , 36 )
2)   14_3020261 (2- , 36 )
3)  14_3020350 (2- , 36 )
4)    14 3115030 (3- , 60 )
     13.04.2005.  02-14-10/721,  ...,        .

----------


## xakc

..     , ,     .         ,    310 .   ..    ,      ,     ...?

----------

310   . 
  .
.

----------

